# Epstein's final moments on video.



## Pete7469 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## I c h i g o (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Scamp (Aug 10, 2019)

Add another name to the long "Clinton body count" death list.
Clinton body count - RationalWiki


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2019)

Watch: Donald Trump parties in 1992 with now-accused child sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein, pats woman's rear end


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 10, 2019)

Another one bites the dust....


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 10, 2019)

Penelope said:


> note the hand around the green bottom.


Note all the 14 year old girls.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 10, 2019)

Penelope said:


> note the hand around the green bottom.


Do you really want to play the game of who knew Epstein better and who hung out with him more?....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 10, 2019)

Penelope said:


> note the hand around the green bottom.



Note she is above age and in the early 1990's or late 1980's?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 10, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Watch: Donald Trump parties in 1992 with now-accused child sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein, pats woman's rear end



he smashed that puss later that night


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 10, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Watch: Donald Trump parties in 1992 with now-accused child sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein, pats woman's rear end



Let me help you with the math as that photo is from 27 years ago.  Twenty-ago, I was 31 and would have been right there had I been given the opportunity!  That looks like a smorgasbord  of delicacies. In fact, the blonde in the right front of the photo looks like my wife!

 None of those women appear to be anywhere close to being underage. 

The one being patted looks really offended!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 10, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Watch: Donald Trump parties in 1992 with now-accused child sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein, pats woman's rear end


OMG, a divorced Trump at his club with 5 teeny boppers!  Hang his ass.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 10, 2019)

*"We came.....we saw.....Epstein's dead.....hahahahahah!"




*


----------



## buttercup (Aug 10, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> *"We came.....we saw.....Epstein's dead.....hahahahahah!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They (she, in particular) does have a known history of laughing at death and killings.

Hell, she even laughed at the prospect of World War 3.   I just tried to find that video, and interestingly it's hard to find on YouTube now.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 10, 2019)

Scamp said:


> Add another name to the long "Clinton body count" death list.
> Clinton body count - RationalWiki


That's a thoroughly debunked meme.

Anyone who still believes it is borderline retarded at the best.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 10, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Add another name to the long "Clinton body count" death list.
> ...



Haha, you've been posting that horse shit response on a number of threads. Too the bad the reality is just the opposite, anyone who thinks the Clintons are innocent decent people are the actual idiots, or willfully blind extreme partisans who put politics above truth and justice.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2019)

All those years that Epstein was running around and could have had an "accident"....but only dies while in the hands of the Dept. of Justice.       The current Dept. of Justice.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 10, 2019)

buttercup said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


I never said they were innocent, I said they aren't mass murderers.  And it isn't a bullshit response, look up some facts in those cases.  It's all lies and twisted garbage.  

Use your head for something besides a blunt instrument for a change.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 10, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Add another name to the long "Clinton body count" death list.
> ...


They are so easily led, aren't they?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 10, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


They're like a bunch of not to bright preteens.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 10, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Says the person who can't spell the word "too."   Nice try, both of you little bootlicking shills.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 10, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Watch: Donald Trump parties in 1992 with now-accused child sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein, pats woman's rear end




I swear...

It's like you somehow manage to become dumber with every post.

I can't understand how someone who seems to be as stupid as you are is even alive. The only thing I can figure at this point is that you're not even real. You're just an algorithm posting bot in some asshole bed wetter's PC. 

I'm rooting for lightning at this point.


.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 10, 2019)

buttercup said:


> Says the person who can't spell the word "too."   Nice try, both of you little bootlicking shills.



They are some freakishly stupid pieces of shit...

Being deliberately ignorant is one thing but these parasites were the sort who watched jewish families get dragged out of their houses in Nuremburg in 1936, sneak in later that night and steal everything of value they could find, then 10 years after wards when allied troops put their government on trial they act like they had no idea what was going on. They're still pissed about the Treaty of Versailles and want the Americans to rebuild the shit their government destroyed while retreating.

In whatever spincter functions as their "minds" National Socialism" worked just fine. "Greedy" 1% (jewish) bankers are still their enemies to this day.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 10, 2019)

buttercup said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ah, the spelling Nazi routine.

A sure sign you don't have an intelligent answer.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 10, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Add another name to the long "Clinton body count" death list.
> ...


Who debunked it? Another Clinton stooge?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 10, 2019)

bodecea said:


> All those years that Epstein was running around and could have had an "accident"....but only dies while in the hands of the Dept. of Justice.       The current Dept. of Justice.



Correct. Most of those criminal bastards have been there since Bubba was getting BJs in the Oval Office. And before you pooh pooh it as usual, they are government employees and  it's almost impossible to fire the SOBs.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


Everyone.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 11, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Everyone saw what happened? Well, who woulda thunk it!


----------



## Scamp (Aug 11, 2019)

*'This smells very fishy'*

'This smells very fishy': Skepticism ensues after shocking Epstein suicide death


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 11, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


No.

Everyone realized it's a bunch if made up crap.  The facts in every case listed are a letter of public record.  Check a few of them out.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 11, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Add another name to the long "Clinton body count" death list.
> ...


Really, I've never seen this "debunking" of the extensive Clinton body count list. Do you have a link?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 29, 2019)

bodecea said:


> All those years that Epstein was running around and could have had an "accident"....but only dies while in the hands of the Dept. of Justice.  The current Dept. of Justice.


Ummm...he wasn't incarcerated all those years he was "running around", moron!


----------

